# Offseason Thread: Many Houston Rockets Ultimate Offseason Plans



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

We have new GM. We will have a new coach. What do you think can help our team? 

What about our draft need? Trade proposals? 

Here's mine. 

1.Trade Juwan and our only pick in the 07 draft for Artest. Bonzi will stay.
2.Sign Amir Johnson, Chuck Hayes, JR Smith with MLE
3.Trade Alston, Head to Milwaukee for Mo Williams (after They sign him.)
4.Trade Sura to Bobcat for cap relief.
5.Keep Deke with Min.

Mo Williams/Spanoulis
McGrady/JR Smith
Battier/Wells/Novak
Artest/Hayes/Johnson
Yao/Deke

I think this roster will run pretty good under Rick Adelman if he is indeed our new coach. 
There is also rummer out there that Adelman can attract Mike Bibby. However, I doubt it.

Edit:Correcting Errors.


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

if we trade head then wouldnt JR smith be 2nd option at SG and yes that an awesome lineup


----------



## K-Dub (Jun 26, 2005)

Dean the Master said:


> We have new GM. We will have a new coach. What do you think can help our team?
> 
> What about our draft need? Trade proposals?
> 
> ...


While I would *love* Mo Williams on the Rockets, why would Milwaukee do this trade?


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

Dean the Master said:


> We have new GM. We will have a new coach. What do you think can help our team?
> 
> What about our draft need? Trade proposals?
> 
> ...




a little error here but this team would be a dream team


----------



## Dream Hakeem (Apr 20, 2006)

Artest at the PF?

And did Battier just dispear?


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

Great roaster but it's likely not going to happen.


----------



## darkballa (Sep 19, 2003)

Yea i love the idea of Mo Williams on this but just not going to happen. Though i do want bibby on this team.


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Pretty good transactions.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Okay, so what is everybody's plan that are attainable?



K-Dub said:


> While I would love Mo Williams on the Rockets, why would Milwaukee do this trade?


Why wouldn't they do this? They get Head in return, and they hold the right to maybe 3rd pick in the draft. Consider their current roster, I see them trading down to get Mike Conley Jr. This guy is a true PG and Leader.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Dean the Master said:


> We have new GM. We will have a new coach. What do you think can help our team?
> 
> What about our draft need? Trade proposals?
> 
> ...



That would be my dream if we had a team like that.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Dean the Master said:


> Okay, so what is everybody's plan that are attainable?
> 
> 
> Why wouldn't they do this? They get Head in return, and they hold the right to maybe 3rd pick in the draft. Consider their current roster, I see them trading down to get Mike Conley Jr. This guy is a true PG and Leader.


I agree, I think Mo would be attainable via your deal. Good move. I would love to have Mo on this team, decent shooter/passer/rebounder for his position.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Dean the Master said:


> Okay, so what is everybody's plan that are attainable?
> 
> 
> Why wouldn't they do this? They get Head in return, and they hold the right to maybe 3rd pick in the draft. Consider their current roster, I see them trading down to get Mike Conley Jr. This guy is a true PG and Leader.


As the one lone supporter attempting to work out a Steve Francis experiment now that JVG is gone, I say him for the vet minimum.

Mo Williams/Spanoulis/*Francis*
McGrady/JR Smith/Snyder
Battier/Wells/Novak
Artest/Hayes/Johnson
Yao/Deke


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

JR Smith alone would cost us the entire MLE, maybe even more.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Hey, We still have Kirk Snyder don't we? 
I am pretty high on Snyder, I think he can be something great.


----------



## K-Dub (Jun 26, 2005)

I forgot Mo Williams was a FA. My dream offseason would be getting him and Rick Adelman and for T-Mac to keep getting those back treatments and fix his broke shot over the summer. 

Mo Williams/Spanoulis
McGrady(fixed shot)/Snyder
Battier/Wells/Novak
Hayes/Howard/Johnson
Yao(finally 100%)/Deke/Pick?

Rick Adelman.

WCF? Finals? Rings?


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Dean the Master said:


> Hey, We still have Kirk Snyder don't we?
> I am pretty high on Snyder, I think he can be something great.


LOL you an me both.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

First, my old trade idea: Sura and Spanoulis to Suns for Piatkowski and Marcus Banks; I'm thinking about other ideas.

And for now, just a question for Rockets fans... If Minnesota offered Mike James for Alston, should Rockets accept?


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Zuca said:


> First, my old trade idea: Sura and Spanoulis to Suns for Piatkowski and Marcus Banks; I'm thinking about other ideas.
> 
> And for now, just a question for Rockets fans... If Minnesota offered Mike James for Alston, should Rockets accept?


Nope, I have a problem with his attitude.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

What happens to our cap if we just give sura his million and send him on his way? Can we use the other 2.4 million to sign someone else or use it along with our MLE?

Does Seattle even have a shot to resign Rashard? Could we put anything together for him? Could we have three max players if we got rid of JHo? (#26,next years first round pick, JHo, Sura)

Sign Steve Francis to the vet minimum and PJ Brown with the MLE.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

i want amir johnson, we would be a perfect fit for him and he would be for us, he's physical, good defender, athletic, won't cost overly much, is an improvement on juwan at both ends and could give us the scoring power we need at the 4 spot when yao isnt rolling. could easily slot into the starting role for us.

and from what pj brown has showed us he has a fair bit left i the tank, so vet minimum looks good if he's willing to play for us and move from chicago.

any chance to trade up and draft mike conley? snyder and/or spanoulis and our 1st round pick for a pick between 8-12??


----------



## debarge (Nov 13, 2005)

You guys will have to fill me in on the Salaries, but this is my Insane Trade/FA proposal: If Adleman is the coach,

*Mike Bibby*/Alston - trade Spanoulis to SAC, Bibby have opt out?
Tmac/- ??FA SG 
Battier/Snyder at SF
*Darius Miles*/ Hayes/Novak- trade Howard/Head/07 pk or Novak
Yao/Dke??)may retire if not, (Adonayl Foyle)

OR try to get forwards: Andres Nocioni(CHI), Chris Wilcox(SEA), Rashard Lewis (SEA), Jared Jeffries (NY), Gerald Wallace (CHA) for the spot next to Yao. I still think the best guy for Yao in a Adleman offense/def. is Darius Miles, with Hayes and Novak coming off the bench. _Miles can shoot/pass/create/defend/block/and has legnth everything Yao needs next to him; everything we need in the West, and could help Tmac too w/ creating one on one. __This would help if we cannot get a better PG than Rafer Alston, Bibby or MoW. would be great, but they may not be possible w/ our limited resources._ Miles wants to be a starter and win, he won't have to compete for a position on this team w/ Zach Randolph or any younger guys. He'd be a star next to Yao and Tracy?:clap2: Somebody make the deal. . .:clap: 
_At this point, if RA is the coach, Dke should likely retire, an uptempo set doesn't fit him, I wanna run faster when Yao sits._

I'm not sure of any SG we could get in FA on the cheap thats much better than Kirk? He makes nothing in NBA terms, he just needs to work on his shot, same with Chuck, work on his shot? Not 3s, just mid-range jumpers. Everything doesn't have to be a 3? Kirk needs to be Dunking the ball anyhow:clap2:


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

CrackerJack said:


> i want amir johnson, we would be a perfect fit for him and he would be for us, he's physical, good defender, athletic, won't cost overly much, is an improvement on juwan at both ends and could give us the scoring power we need at the 4 spot when yao isnt rolling. could easily slot into the starting role for us.
> 
> and from what pj brown has showed us he has a fair bit left i the tank, so vet minimum looks good if he's willing to play for us and move from chicago.
> 
> any chance to trade up and draft mike conley? snyder and/or spanoulis and our 1st round pick for a pick between 8-12??




You seriously want Amir Johnson! This kid is really raw and although athletic, has seen really little playing time. Doubt he would fit in here.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Darius Miles is just another "Stromile"...the other 5 forwards you mentioned are better than him (don't know about Jeffries)


----------



## debarge (Nov 13, 2005)

Cornholio said:


> Darius Miles is just another "Stromile"...the other 5 forwards you mentioned are better than him (don't know about Jeffries)


OMG C, You think he's that Bad? I actually was hoping that Bonzi may not opt out now that his old coach is coming in? We don't have the "Grinch" on the sidelines anymore,:yay: Darius has gotten good praise from Nate McMillian, somebody whose opinion I guess I respect... So I'd take a chance on somebody like that. But man as bad as the 'Stro-show', that's scary.

Chris Wilcox is absolute "BEAST", I totally want him. I can just imagine Yao tossing alley-ops to Him:clap: from the High-Post. Tmac will get alot more Isolations to the basket w/ Adleman on the sideline.:clap2: Easy baskets, so his jumper will fall more; its all about rhythm with him. Remember guys women like me and Hayesfan understand him, he's S-e-n-s-a-t-i-v-e:biggrin:


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

debarge said:


> OMG C, You think he's that Bad? I actually was hoping that Bonzi may not opt out now that his old coach is coming in? We don't have the "Grinch" on the sidelines anymore,:yay: Darius has gotten good praise from Nate McMillian, somebody whose opinion I guess I respect... So I'd take a chance on somebody like that. But man as bad as the 'Stro-show', that's scary.


I was referring to the Bball IQ part. Besides he'll be returning from microfracture surgery this season and he has 3 years left on his contract. I'd rather stay with what we have than take a gamble on Miles.


----------



## darkballa (Sep 19, 2003)

If adelman can turn v-span into the next tony parker this season, we're set with the point guard position. i mean, v-span did lead the greek team to the world championship and that certainly means possible starter material in the nba?


----------



## darkballa (Sep 19, 2003)

If the trail blazers draft durant, will they still be sold on randolph and/or aldridge? will we be able to get one of them? Because obviously aldridge is similar to Oden and Oden will need to be the dominant force in the middle for portland. any chance we can get aldridge or randolph? or possibly magloire can play PF?


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

I heard Randolph is the odd man to go. I don't think we will get him though. Since his contract is very ugly. I think Durant is a better fit in Portland than Oden since they have Aldridge on that team already consider he has tons of potential and very young. On the other note, Aldridge did show a very great stats line toward the end of the season. I think Durant is the number one draft pick this year, or unless they swap it with Sonics.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Dean the Master said:


> I heard Randolph is the odd man to go. I don't think we will get him though. Since his contract is very ugly. I think Durant is a better fit in Portland than Oden since they have Aldridge on that team already consider he has tons of potential and very young. On the other note, Aldridge did show a very great stats line toward the end of the season. I think Durant is the number one draft pick this year, or unless they swap it with Sonics.


Aldridge can play PF. Besides, it would be stupid if they draft Durant just because they have Aldridge.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

It would be great to have Bibby, but we can't really get him unless he opts out cause other teams that are pursuing him have much better pieces than us cause a deal for Bibby must include Juwan Howard, and Kings want Juwan because???

I don't think Alston will be that bad. Jason Williams and Rafer are both great passers. In Jason Williams' stay with the Kings, they made the playoffs every year and during his last year I remember they had 50 something wins. Jason Williams isn't a good shooter. Rafer isn't a good shooter either, but Jason Williams was great under Rick Adelman, and I believe even if we don't get Bibby/Francis/Mo Williams, Rafer will be fine. If you put Tony Parker in Alston's position he won't be very good.


----------



## darkballa (Sep 19, 2003)

Steve Blake could be opting out, and we can trade sura's contract for him if he wants out of denver. And maybe we can snatch aldridge from Portland if they choose Randolph over him, it's hard to keep 3 possible 20-10 players in the post. Otherwise, mo wiliams and antonio daniels can be pretty good guards for this team along with somebody like..ummm Chris Wilcox. If he wants out we can trade juwan howard for him.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

```
If he wants out we can trade juwan howard for him.
```
darkballa - Any trade involving JHo would have to include something else of true value. (a pick, exp contract, Bonzi, something)

No way we get Aldridge. Randolph is the guy with the ridiculous contract. I do like the idea of Blake but even that is tough because Denver needs PG help to.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

White Chocolate would be a great pick up as well if we can get him. Just like giordun said, he did thrive under Adelman's system


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

I would love to see this.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Nice pic. The rumor now is the Isiah will try and shop Stevie as well as others this summer. The beauty of Steve's contract is how ludacris it is. (15mil for 3 more years) Nobody will want to take that on.

Hopefully if Steve is "really serious" about coming back to Houston he will agree to a reasonable buyout between 7 to 9 million. Then he can sign here for the veteran minimum.

:whoknows:


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

OneBadLT123 said:


> White Chocolate would be a great pick up as well if we can get him. Just like giordun said, he did thrive under Adelman's system


No doubt, I would love to see him on the team too. He did fit well under Rick back in SAC-Town. 
I am still wondering how many great players Rick can get for this team cheap.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

how about making a move for Antonio McDyess?


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

giordun said:


> I would love to see this.


I have been one of the lone supporters for this...


----------



## darkballa (Sep 19, 2003)

I have seen how possible Chauncey Billups is for this team. Juwan Howard+Bob Sura+ Tsakalidis could addup to around 14M per year.


----------

